# cub lo boy questions



## freebird (Sep 16, 2003)

I have been learning alot here at this forum. I have a coupla new questions. My lo boy is serial # 2986 J, (1956). I am looking for a new wiring harness as this one is falling apart. Listings show a 6, 7 or 8 wire harness. I can't really tell how many wires is on mine as some are cut off. Next question - I see there is a 184 and a 185 cub lo-boy. What is the difference?


----------



## slipshod (Sep 19, 2003)

*wiring harnass*

freebird;
O.E.M. Tractor Parts 1-800-283-2122
www.oemtractorparts.com


----------



## Bigdog (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by freebird _
> *I have been learning alot here at this forum. I have a coupla new questions. My lo boy is serial # 2986 J, (1956). I am looking for a new wiring harness as this one is falling apart. Listings show a 6, 7 or 8 wire harness. I can't really tell how many wires is on mine as some are cut off. Next question - I see there is a 184 and a 185 cub lo-boy. What is the difference? *


Freebird - In the numbered lo-boy series there was the 154, 185 and lastly the 184. I am told the 184 had refinements to correct the shortcomings of the previous models. I'm not sure what all was involved, but I believe the driveline was part of the improvement.


----------



## freebird (Sep 16, 2003)

Thanks bigdog, that helps. Slipshod, thanks to you too for the info above. This forum is a great help!


----------

